# elkér



## Encolpius

Tiszteletem! Az elkér magyar igével foglakoztam, és megnéztem a pontos jelentését a MEKsz-ban: "Kéréssel eléri, hogy vki (kölcsön v. ajándékba) odaadjon neki vmit."
Szerintetek helyes, hogy ajándékba? Szerintem, ha elkérünk valamit (ellentétben a kér igével, hiszen lehét kérni fizetésemelést), akkor azt majd vissza is adjuk... Lehet valamit ajándékba elkérni? - Szomszéd, elkérném a lovát! A szomszéd azt fogja gondolni, hogy majd a lovat visszakapja. Nem? Hálás köszönet. Enc.


----------



## francisgranada

Szerintem igen, illetve az elkérni nem függ feltétlenül össze a visszadással. Egy ló az elég drága , de modjuk a szomszédnak volt három kése és az egyiket elkértem tőle ("örökbe"). Ő szívesen ideadta, mert neki elég kettő.


----------



## Encolpius

Mi köze a dolognak ahhoz, hogy valami drága vagy olcsó? - Szomszéd elkérhetem az egyik kését? Honnan fogod tudni, hogy örökbe vagy kölcsön? Szerintem az elkér szininimája a kölcsönkér, s így le is lehet könnyen fordítani más nyelvekre. Csak gondolkozz a fordításokon.  Nagyon fura egy ige!


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> Mi köze a dolognak ahhoz, hogy valami drága vagy olcsó? - Szomszéd elkérhetem az egyik kését? Honnan fogod tudni, hogy örökbe vagy kölcsön? ...


 Nem fogom tudni (pont erről van szó), de a ló esetében szinte biztos leszek benne, hogy csak kölcsön kéri  ... Te egy speciális helyzetet hoztál fel példaként, mert az ember általában nem szokott beállítani a szomszédjához azzal, hogy adja neki oda (örökbe) a dolgait, főleg nem a lovát, kocsiját, stb ... Tehát ilyen esetekben a kölcsönkérést feltételezzük .

De ha például valaki azt mondja a fiának, hogy  "Kérd el anyádtól a számológépét, neki már úgy sincs rá szüksége", akkor ez szerintem nem feltétlenül jelenti azt, hogy vissza is kell adni.


----------



## tomtombp

Az utóbbi thread-ekből egyre nyilvánvalóbb számomra, hogy a magyar nyelv az egyik legnehezebb. Én, aki azt hittem, hogy nagyjából tökéletesen beszélem, zsinórban a sokadik olyan kérdéssel szembesülök, amiről fogalmam sincs. Használjuk, valahogy értjük (főleg a kontextusból vagy rákérdezünk, ha valami nem egyértelmű), de megmagyarázni sok esetben nem tudjuk, hogy mit miért használunk úgy, ahogy használjuk. Legalábbis én. Nem is gondolkodunk el sosem mélyebben ezeken a kérdéseken.

Például sosem gondoltam volna, hogy az "elkér" legtöbbször valóban a "kölcsönkér" szinonímája, de azért akadnak kivételek is: "Elkérhetném a fizetésemet előre?"

És rögtön itt a következő (szinte bármit írok ezen a fórumon, a legrövidebb mondatok kapcsán is újabb és újabb kételyeim jönnek elő): fizetésem vagy fizetésemet? Sosem vagy sohasem? Kapcsán vagy kapcsolatban? Tudom, új thread, új thread, új thread ...


----------



## tomtombp

Elkérhetem a telefonszámodat? - mondjuk ebben az esetben nem beszélhetünk tulajdonviszony átszállásáról...


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> ....egyre nyilvánvalóbb számomra, hogy a magyar nyelv az egyik legnehezebb. ... Használjuk, valahogy értjük (főleg a kontextusból vagy rákérdezünk, ha valami nem egyértelmű), de megmagyarázni sok esetben nem tudjuk, hogy mit miért használunk úgy, ahogy használjuk ...Nem is gondolkodunk el sosem mélyebben ezeken a kérdéseken.


Szia. Kérlek hidd el nekem, hogy ez igaz más nyelvekre is  ... Lehet, hogy az angol bizonyos mértékig kivétel, mert a félvilág beszéli (ahogy tudja ...), tehát úgy tűnhet, mintha minden "sima" és világos lenne ...(pedig nem az).



> ... sosem gondoltam volna, hogy az "elkér" legtöbbször valóban a "kölcsönkér" szinonímája, de azért akadnak kivételek is: "Elkérhetném a fizetésemet előre?"


Én ebben nem látok igazán problémát. Az _elkérni _ige nem arról szól, hogy hogyan, mi célból, kölcsön, örökre, stb ... kérek-e valamit, hanem kb. arról, hogy _*el* _is szánékozom venni/vinni, azt amit _*kérek*_. Ilyen szempontból az "Elkérhetném a fizetésemet előre?" féle használatát a _elkérni _igének nem tartom kivételesnek. Az, hogy a _kölcsönkérni _jelentés a "domináns", szerintem főleg abból adódik, hogy a mindennapi életben gyakoribbak azok a helyzetek, amikor valaki kölcsönkér valamit.  


tomtombp said:


> Elkérhetem a telefonszámodat? - mondjuk ebben az esetben nem beszélhetünk tulajdonviszony átszállásáról...


De visszaadni sem kell az elkért telefonszámot ... Szerintem mégis inkább tulajdonviszonyról van szó abban az értelemben, hogy _(rész)tulajdonosává_ válok egy bizonyos információnak.


----------



## Zsanna

Ha már a tanulásnál tartunk, én is sokat tanultam abból, hogy mennyivel másabb így, írásban kommunikálni, mint szóban. Hogy mennyi lehetőség van egymás félreértésére, rossz olvasására vagy csak az önkifejezés mennyire el tudja érni a határait. 
Lehet, hogy emiatt is az első gondolatom az volt, hogy ez az "ajándékba" csak kényszermegoldás lehetett a szótárkészítők részéről, hogy valahogy érzékeltessék, hogy "örökbe" - a kölcsön ellentéteként.
Tom példája a telefonszámmal nagyon jól érzékelteti, hogy a birtokomba akarom hogy jusson (és ha ott van, akkor onnan már nem "menekül"). 

Ez valószínűleg az _el _igekötő szerepének meghatározása körüli probléma, mert a _kér_ meghatározásával biztos semmi bajunk nem lenne. Itt az _el_ tartalma nagyon határozottan "perfektáló" színezetű* (= kb. "addig csinálom, amíg sikerre nem viszem a cselekvést"), amellett, hogy az eredeti irányjelentés is érződik (tőle el). 

De pont az érzékeny tartalmat (*) nem tudtam én sem valószínűleg elég szabatosan elmondani, akkor pedig mit várhatnánk a két szótól, amire szótárkészítőknek hely jutott?


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ... az első gondolatom az volt, hogy ez az "ajándékba" csak kényszermegoldás lehetett a szótárkészítők részéről, hogy valahogy érzékeltessék, hogy "örökbe" - a kölcsön ellentéteként. ...


Teljesen egyetértek, engem is "zavar" az _ajándékba _szó a megadott definícióban.


----------



## tomtombp

Zsanna said:


> .. az első gondolatom az volt, hogy ez az "ajándékba" csak kényszermegoldás lehetett a szótárkészítők részéről, hogy valahogy érzékeltessék, hogy "örökbe" - a kölcsön ellentéteként.



Gyakorlatilag három fő eset lehetséges egy átadás-atvétel esetén:

1. Vissza kell adni - kölcsön
2. Nem kell visszaadni:
    2.a Fizetni kell érte - vásárlás
    2.b Nem kell fizetni érte - ajándék

Mivel 2.b esetében nem kérésről beszélünk, a maradék két eset a kölcsön-adás/vétel és az ajándékozás.


----------



## Zsanna

Én a fizetést nem vonnám bele ebbe az egészbe (még tagadó formában sem), mert olyan létezik (és épp a te példádban, a telefonszámmal), hogy valaki "örökbe" kap valamit, azaz a visszaadás feltétele nélkül, hogy a fizetés fogalma fel sem merül. Inkább az a kérdés, hogy az "örökbe" helyett található-e egy olyan szinoníma, ami szótárban szerepelhet.


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> ... Mivel 2.b esetében nem kérésről beszélünk, a maradék két eset a kölcsön-adás/vétel és az ajándékozás.


Teljesen igazad van, de szerintem arról van szó, hogy az _elkérni _igét spontán nem az _ajándékozással _szoktuk kapcsolatba hozni (legalábbis nem szószerint ...) 


Zsanna said:


> ... Inkább az a kérdés, hogy az "örökbe" helyett található-e egy olyan szinoníma, ami szótárban szerepelhet.


Igaz, de az eredeti kérdés arról szól, hogy az _elkérni _ige a_ kölcsönkérni_-nek a szinonimája-e, vagy sem.


----------



## Encolpius

Engem a telefonszám elkérése eléggé meggyőzött. 
És valljuk be, miféle ember az, aki "ajándékot kér". Ez is csak nálunk lehet. 
És mindekni gondolkozzon el azon, hogy fordítaná az általa legkedvesebb idegen nyelvre ezt a fura igét tartalmazó mondatokat. Ez viszont már off-topic.


----------



## tomtombp

Zsanna said:


> Én a fizetést nem vonnám bele ebbe az egészbe (még tagadó formában sem), mert olyan létezik (és épp a te példádban, a telefonszámmal), hogy valaki "örökbe" kap valamit, azaz a visszaadás feltétele nélkül, hogy a fizetés fogalma fel sem merül. Inkább az a kérdés, hogy az "örökbe" helyett található-e egy olyan szinoníma, ami szótárban szerepelhet.



Pont azt akartam elmagyarázni (ezek szerint sikertelenül ), amit mondasz Zsanna, hogy a három fő eset közül a fizetés kiesik, mert az nem kérés. A maradék a kölcsön és az örökbe adás, utóbbi -mivel nem ellenérték fejében történik, hanem ingyen- ajándék. Mi a gondod az ajándékozással? Ha valamit ingyen adunk örökbe az ajándék. Maradjunk a tárgyak átadásánál. A telefonszám speciális példa, mert ott információt és engedélyt (arra, hogy kapcsolatba kerülhessen velünk valaki) adunk át. Tulajdonképpen ezért is lehetne pénzt kérni és amennyiben ingyen adjuk, ez is felfogható ajándéknak.


----------



## tomtombp

francisgranada said:


> szerintem arról van szó, hogy az _elkérni _igét spontán nem az _ajándékozással _szoktuk kapcsolatba hozni (legalábbis nem szószerint ...)


Valószínűleg itt az igazság.



Encolpius said:


> És valljuk be, miféle ember az, aki "ajándékot kér". Ez is csak nálunk lehet.


Jogos. Többek között emiatt igaz francis fenti feltételezése.


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> ... a három fő eset közül a fizetés kiesik, mert az nem kérés ...


Ezzel nem igazán értek egyet (ha jól értlek, de lehet hogy nem ...). Ha valamit _kérünk _akkor az _kérés_, bármi legyen is az oka (lehet szubjektív, vagy akár tévedés vagy félreértés is, itt az _elkérni _ige nyelvi használatáról/jelentéséről van szó, nem az "objektív valóságról"). A te példádban  "Elkérhetném a fizetésemet előre?" tulajdonképpen arról van szó, hogy _*el*_ akarod vinni a pénzt (ami jár neked, tehát nem kölcsön), de  *kéred *mert _előre _szeretnéd megkapni (ami sajnos nem megy _kérés _nélkül ...)


----------



## tomtombp

francisgranada said:


> Ezzel nem igazán értek egyet (ha jól értlek, de lehet hogy nem ...). Ha valamit _kérünk _akkor az _kérés_, bármi legyen is az oka...


Szerintem a kettő kizárja egymást: vagy kérünk vagy veszünk valamit. Bár lehet, hogy itt pont ugyanaz a helyzet, mint az OP-ban: a  "kérni"-hez általában nem társul fizetési kötelezettség, de társulhat?
Ha valamit meg szeretnénk venni, arra csak bizonyos és ritka esetekben esetekben használjuk a  "kér" szót, főleg "bolti" körynezetben, és legtöbbször csak az eladót kérjük arra, hogy adja oda nekünk a terméket (kölcsön?) ameddig kifizetjük: "Kérek egy kiló krumplit, kérem azt a kenyeret". Az "elkérem" itt talán nem is nagyon működik? A fenti szituáción kívül, amit megvásárolunk, azt nem "kérjük" hanem "megvesszük".

"Ahelyett, hogy állandóan elkér(eget)néd a kocsimat, vegyél egyet magadnak." "Ahelyett, hogy állandóan elkér(eget)néd a kocsimat, kérj(él) egyet magadnak."
"Nézd, milyen szép csizmát vettem tegnap!" "Nézd, milyen szép csizmát kértem tegnap!"
"Útközben is vehetsz ablakmosót." "Útközben is kérhetsz ablakmosót."

Egyik helyre sem jó a "kér" a "vesz" helyett, legalábbis teljesen mást jelent, mégpedig azt, hogy kérj kölcsön/ajándékba.


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> Szerintem a kettő kizárja egymást: vagy kérünk vagy veszünk valamit ...


Talán nem kizárja, hanem egyszerűen mást jelent. Az önkiszolgáló boltban nem kérsz semmit, hanem leveszed az árut a polcról. A pultnál de facto _megkéred _az eladót, hogy adja oda neket a terméket, ami meg akarsz _venni_. 

 A "Kérek egy kiló krumplit" tkp. azt jelenti, hogy "Adjon nekem egy kiló krumplit", csak udvariasabban kifejezve. Ebben nincs eleve benne az, hogy ki is fogom fizetni a krumplit. Persze, boltról lévén szó feltételezük, hogy a kért árut kifizetem, azaz megveszem. De meg is lóghatok vele  (ha nem kapnak el ...) annak ellenére, hogy kértem. Vagy "Tegnap kértem a szomszédtól egy kiló krumplit, mert reggel elfelejtettem venni": ebben sincs benne az, hogy majd visszaadom-e neki, vagy megadom az árát, vagy "ajándékba" adta.



> "Ahelyett, hogy állandóan elkér(eget)néd a kocsimat, kérj(él) egyet magadnak. " ...


 Igen, de más esetben működhet az _elkérni _ige is, például "Ahelyett, hogy állandóan elkér(eget)néd a kocsimat, *kérd* *el* nagyapádtól az ő kocsiját (hisz úgysem használja)".


----------



## franknagy

Az *"elkér"* szerintem rövid időre szól, pl. _kirándulás közben_ leülünk enni, és elkérem a barátomtól a konzervnyitóját, hogy ki tudjam nyitni a konzervemet. Természetesen úgy értjük mind a ketten, hogy _használat után rögtön visszaadom_ az elkért eszközt.
A *"kölcsönkér"* hosszabb időre szól. A konzervnyitónál maradva azt jut róla az eszembe, hogy _már a kirándulás előtt_ kölcsönkérem a barátom konzervnyitóját, és csak a kirándulás után, mondjuk három nappal később adom neki vissza.


----------



## tomtombp

francisgranada said:


> Talán nem kizárja, hanem egyszerűen mást jelent. Az önkiszolgáló boltban nem kérsz semmit, hanem leveszed az árut a polcról. A pultnál de facto _megkéred _az eladót, hogy adja oda neket a terméket, ami meg akarsz _venni_.
> 
> A "Kérek egy kiló krumplit" tkp. azt jelenti, hogy "Adjon nekem egy kiló krumplit", csak udvariasabban kifejezve. Ebben nincs eleve benne az, hogy ki is fogom fizetni a krumplit. Persze, boltról lévén szó feltételezük, hogy a kért árut kifizetem, azaz megveszem. De meg is lóghatok vele  (ha nem kapnak el ...) annak ellenére, hogy kértem. Vagy "Tegnap kértem a szomszédtól egy kiló krumplit, mert reggel elfelejtettem venni": ebben sincs benne az, hogy majd visszaadom-e neki, vagy megadom az árát, vagy "ajándékba" adta.



Azt hiszem kb. ugyanarról beszélünk. Én mindössze azt állítom, hogy vételi szándék fennállása esetén nem kérünk.



francisgranada said:


> Igen, de más esetben működhet az _elkérni _ige is, például "Ahelyett, hogy állandóan elkér(eget)néd a kocsimat, *kérd* *el* nagyapádtól az ő kocsiját (hisz úgysem használja)".



Itt is ugyanarról beszélünk: vagy vegyél magadnak vagy kérj valaki mástól. És (a további kavarás szándéka nélkül, de most tiszta fejjel elolvasva a példamondatodat, vissza kell térnem az OP kérdésre), valahogy nekem is azt sugallja a kérd el valaki kocsiját, hogy csak kölcsön kéred, még akkor is, ha hozzáteszed, hogy ő úgysem használja. Ha azt akarnám javasolni, hogy örökbe kérje el a kocsit (itt viszont automatikusan a kérje el-t használtam, tehát mégsem a kölcsönadás szinonímája?, nehéz ez a nyelv), azt modanám, hogy kérd meg nagyapádat, hogy adja neked a kocsit.


----------



## Encolpius

Száz szónak is egy a vége, az elkér jelentheti azt is, hogy örökbe odaadanak valamit. 
Talán az örökbe szó jobb lenne, mint az ajándékba. 
Ha fontos hangsúlyozni az egyik vagy másik jelentést, eszembe jutott vagy a neten találtam pár példát. 

1. Szomszéd, elkérném a lovát mára / egy hétre..elkérném kölcsönbe (nem ismertem, létezik, létezhet)
2. Szomszéd, elkérném a lovát örökbe, ajándékba... (talán ritkábban használatos, de egy-két példa van a neten)


----------

